# How to build a donk right?



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

I know this is lay it low, and people probably don't like them much around here, but I can't find info anywhere, don't worry, my 58 will still be sittn low bagged up on 20's

I like doing all my own work and have 2 different cars I'm thinking of turning into a donk. 1 is a 67 catalina 2dr hardtop, and the other is a 67 cadillac fleetwood limo. 

Anyway, any info would be appreciated on how to build a donk correctly, I don't want to go to crazy, 24's or 26's max.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

first off u cant make that a donk since a donk is a 71-76 chevy caprice/impala...thats it nothing else..not a car lifted with big rims.....

now if u wanna jack it up and put big rims that just a high rider....

good luck


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Its all about the cheeseburgers.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

no air lines in those cheeseburgers?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 16 2006, 08:37 PM~6584594
> *no air lines in those cheeseburgers?
> *


Just go with the double cheese, no air needed.


----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 16 2006, 07:19 PM~6584519
> *first off u cant make that a donk since a donk is a 71-76 chevy caprice/impala...thats it nothing else..not a car lifted with big rims.....
> 
> now if u wanna jack it up and put big rims that just a high rider....
> ...


Ok, thanks for the info, I know some people call them high risers and some call em all donks, I think its somewhat like when some people call pepsi, soda, and some call it pop

I call the old 70's chevy fullsizes glasshouses


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dru71_@Nov 16 2006, 08:39 PM~6584601
> *Ok, thanks for the info, I know some people call them high risers and some call em all donks, I think its somewhat like when some people call pepsi, soda, and some call it pop
> 
> I call the old 70's chevy fullsizes glasshouses
> *


Thanks for using the proper term glasshouse.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dru71_@Nov 17 2006, 04:39 AM~6584601
> *Ok, thanks for the info, I know some people call them high risers and some call em all donks, I think its somewhat like when some people call pepsi, soda, and some call it pop
> 
> I call the old 70's chevy fullsizes glasshouses
> *


some people just dont know what their talking bout

Donks=glasshouse


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 16 2006, 08:41 PM~6584617
> *some people just dont know what their talking bout
> 
> Donks=glasshouse
> *


I do Donk=Gay.


----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

A 70's fullsize chevy's will always be a Glasshouse to me, ever since I was reading lowrider as a child in the ealy 90's thats what its been. 

I also don't agree with some people calling g-bodies boxes.
Thats just my opinion though.

Back to the subject, where can I get info on lifting a car?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dru71_@Nov 16 2006, 08:47 PM~6584655
> *A 70's fullsize chevy's will always be a Glasshouse to me, ever since I was reading lowrider as a child in the ealy 90's thats what its been.
> 
> I also don't agree with some people calling g-bodies boxes.
> ...


Eastcoastryders.com


----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah, I checked them out earlier but didn't get much "how to" out of it


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

sell me the 58 instead


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Nov 16 2006, 07:52 PM~6584705
> *sell me the 58 instead
> *


Can't do it, thats my baby, my first classic chevy, I'll own that forever, its only got 62k miles. the 67's are my toys and a large enough amount of money could take those from me.

Oh yeah, the message board at the other site is working now and I'm searching for more info now.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

it all depends on what u want to do or should i say the look u are going for....do u want to be lifted up high over the rims or just high enough so u can turn....??


----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 16 2006, 09:06 PM~6585313
> *it all depends on what u want to do or should i say the look u are going for....do u want to be lifted up high over the rims or just high enough so u can turn....??
> *



I'd like to have the wheel wells filled up as much as possible, not sittin way up over the top of the rims


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dru71_@Nov 16 2006, 09:56 PM~6584740
> *Can't do it, thats my baby, my first classic chevy, I'll own that forever, its only got 62k miles.  the 67's are my toys and a large enough amount of money could take those from me.
> 
> Oh yeah, the message board at the other site is working now and I'm searching for more info now.
> *


if you lift it, you will not own that car forever.... well, unless you're looking to replace a lot of broken parts...... ("weak link theory")

anyways, i know its your car, but if you love it so much, why do such a "trendy" mod to it?? why not do something more timeless? resto/streetrod.....


----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

Naw, I'm not going to lift the 58, the 58 is stayin like it is, but with some bags. I want to lift the 67 catalina or fleetwood


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dru71_@Nov 16 2006, 09:57 PM~6585735
> *I'd like to have the wheel wells filled up as much as possible, not sittin way up over the top of the rims
> *


then its gonna come down to numbers....size of your wheel base, size and width of rim including offset....if your gonna go 24 or 26 and try to keep it on the tire then sum cutting might bew involved...but again it comes done to the rim u choose...measure ur wheel base and go to a local rim shop and let them guide u to a size,width and offset...then make ur rim decision from there. might be as easy as putting bigger springs and new shocks in the front and airshocks in the back or it could be a custom suspension...u just gotta get that info first

oh yeah...dont worry bout what any-1 else has to say bout what ur doing...if u go lowrod sum-1 is gonna say put big rims...u put big rims sum-1 is gonna say put small rims....never ending circle ... so in the end just do what u want ...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

do what you like homie, and str8clownin caddy has you covered


----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the info, I think the limo on 26's would be sick, I've never seen one before


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

hey, post pics of the 67


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This is one of those trick question topics right?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

FUCK DONKS


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

the best way 2 build a donk is to not build one at all.....


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

I thought a donk could be a bubble too?


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

LIMO LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Nov 17 2006, 06:22 PM~6591519
> *I thought a donk could be a bubble too?
> *


nope...what confused eevery-1 was this...the issue of rides that featured "donks" stated them as being cars lifted on big rims....so now alotta people think that...but thats wrong a donk is a 71-76 caprice/impala....big rims or small rims


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 17 2006, 06:54 PM~6591674
> *nope...what confused eevery-1 was this...the issue of rides that featured "donks" stated them as being cars lifted on big rims....so now alotta people think that...but thats wrong a donk is a 71-76 caprice/impala....big rims or small rims
> *


 :thumbsup: its irritating to hear people calling anything with big wheels called a donk


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Nov 18 2006, 09:33 AM~6593806
> *:thumbsup: its irritating to hear people calling anything with big wheels called a donk
> *


i saw a donk regal yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 18 2006, 07:41 AM~6593823
> *i saw a donk regal yesterday  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dru71_@Nov 17 2006, 06:24 PM~6591097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you buy that from 67superflycoupe on here?

cool lookin car, it would look good all shaved, black on black with some black 24's with a big fat chrome lip......just my .02


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 18 2006, 07:41 AM~6593823
> *i saw a donk regal yesterday  :cheesy:
> *


damn, i didnt know chevy made regals back in the mid 70's or at all for that matter


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2006, 02:12 PM~6589435
> *This is one of those trick question topics right?
> *


i think so........

_this _is how you build a donk


----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 18 2006, 10:27 AM~6594343
> *you buy that from 67superflycoupe on here?
> 
> cool lookin car, it would look good all shaved, black on black with some black 24's with a big fat chrome lip......just my .02
> *


Don't remember who I bought it from, but it was through these forums. It has some body work to fix, but for 500 I couldn't pass it up

Also just picked up a 73 Impala 2 Dr Hardtop, its way to far gone to fix though, but the 350/350 will be going in the 58


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Nov 18 2006, 05:36 PM~6595761
> *i think so........
> 
> this is how you build a donk
> ...


Dats a hard ass donk!!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Nov 18 2006, 04:36 PM~6595761
> *i think so........
> 
> this is how you build a donk
> ...


This is nice. Everything matches really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

is that donk the one from DAMU?


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Nov 17 2006, 01:05 PM~6589772
> *the best way 2 build a donk is to not build one at all.....
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Nov 18 2006, 05:36 PM~6595761
> *i think so........
> 
> this is how you build a donk
> ...



That donk is off the heezy!!! Fur sheezy. :cheesy:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 18 2006, 11:07 PM~6596945
> *is that donk the one from DAMU?
> *


nope... that one has no top


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Who keeps sendin all the Donk lovers over here?? You find all that Donk info at CarDomain.com-where ugly cars roam free :nono:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Nov 18 2006, 04:36 PM~6595761
> *i think so........
> 
> this is how you build a donk
> ...


no thats how u build a donk...doesnt make it the right way...just makes it your way


----------



## chavezthagreat (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dru71_@Nov 16 2006, 08:47 PM~6584655
> *A 70's fullsize chevy's will always be a Glasshouse to me, ever since I was reading lowrider as a child in the ealy 90's thats what its been.
> 
> I also don't agree with some people calling g-bodies boxes.
> ...


www.4wheeloffroad.com


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 18 2006, 11:46 PM~6597126
> *That donk is off the heezy!!!  Fur sheezy.  :cheesy:
> *



its tight, but im not sure i like the red grill and headlight surrounds


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dru71_@Nov 18 2006, 05:47 PM~6595795
> *Don't remember who I bought it from, but it was through these forums.  It has some body work to fix, but for 500 I couldn't pass it up
> 
> Also just picked up a 73 Impala 2 Dr Hardtop, its way to far gone to fix though, but the 350/350 will be going in the 58
> *


cool man, i always like that ride, $500 is a steal

i would love to have a 73, you can keep that motherfucker sittin right on some 24's


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 20 2006, 11:47 AM~6604146
> *its tight, but im not sure i like the red grill and headlight surrounds
> *


Well at least they weren't painted blue or yellow like the normal "donks" that we see. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 17 2006, 06:54 PM~6591674
> *nope...what confused eevery-1 was this...the issue of rides that featured "donks" stated them as being cars lifted on big rims....so now alotta people think that...but thats wrong a donk is a 71-76 caprice/impala....big rims or small rims
> *





> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Nov 18 2006, 07:33 AM~6593806
> *:thumbsup: its irritating to hear people calling anything with big wheels called a donk
> *


What was especially funny was the episode of Pimp My Ride when they jacked up a Monte Carlo on 24s and said "We're turning this car into a box. A box is a car that's lifted on big rims." :twak:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 19 2006, 06:51 PM~6600270
> *no thats how u build a donk...doesnt make it the right way...just makes it your way
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 19 2006, 06:51 PM~6600270
> *no thats how u build a donk...doesnt make it the right way...just makes it your way
> *


my way _is _best, son


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dru71_@Nov 17 2006, 04:47 AM~6584655
> *A 70's fullsize chevy's will always be a Glasshouse to me, ever since I was reading lowrider as a child in the ealy 90's thats what its been.
> 
> I also don't agree with some people calling g-bodies boxes.
> ...


whatever people you hang with suck at car terms,,,no one calls g-bodies boxes. Boxes are 80-90 caprices


----------



## Dru71 (Jun 27, 2005)

I've seen a few people call g-bodies boxes, but nobody around here, southern Illinois doesn't have many lowriders or anything custom for that matter, maybe just a few s-10's and minitrucks. I'm just here for school


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Thats a nice GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Big Body = 94-96 lac...ONLY!!!! :biggrin:

91-96 caprice----Big Body Bubbles--- :cheesy:


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

A donk with small wheels is really called a DINK! :biggrin: 

Or for the politically correct a galsshouse dink. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 21 2006, 08:16 PM~6613639
> *whatever people you hang with suck at car terms,,,no one calls g-bodies boxes.  Boxes are 80-90 caprices
> *


ACTUALLY, IN ALL REALITY, BACK IN THE 70'S PEOPLE CALLED 64 IMPALAS "BOXES".


THATS HOW MICHEAL PATTERSON (BOX) FROM MOJO'S CUSTOM HYDRAULICS GOT HIS NICK NAME, ALL HE EVER OWNED BACK THEN WAS 64 IMPALA'S, THAT WAS BACK BEFORE 64 IMPALAS BECAME THE "BANDWAGON" LOWRIDER.


THEY CALLED THE 64 A BOX BECAUSE THE FRONT AND REAR VERTICAL PROFILE OF THE CAR WAS STRAIGHT UP AND DOWN AND IT WAS PERPENDICULAR TO THE HORIZONTAL LINES, BASICALLY THE BODY PROFILE LOOKS LIKE A BOX, COMPATED TO THE FRONT AND REAR POINTS OF A 63 AND THE SLANTED FRONT AND REAR PROFILE OF A 62.


JUST A LITTLE OLD SCHOOL EDUCATION, THE WORD "BOX" WAS AROUND 30 YEARS AGO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 21 2006, 09:30 PM~6614096
> *Thats a nice GLASSHOUSE.
> *


EXACTLY.

74-76 Impala 2 Door Hardtops are GLASSHOUSES.



Donk is the single most ignorant word used to describe ANY kind of car, period. Followed by "whip" and "slab".



But, let history be the lesson...Glasshouse has been used since the 70's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2006, 04:17 AM~6623003
> *EXACTLY.
> 
> 74-76 Impala 2 Door Hardtops are GLASSHOUSES.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2006, 09:39 AM~6623228
> *:uh:
> *


you know its the truth.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2006, 04:43 PM~6625640
> *you know its the truth.
> *


dont know, i wasnt around in the 70s were u


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2006, 07:07 PM~6625713
> *dont know, i wasnt around in the 70s were u
> *


yes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2006, 05:09 PM~6625720
> *yes
> *


oh yea thats right you were lowriding in NC way before anyone :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2006, 07:15 PM~6625740
> *oh yea thats right you were lowriding in NC way before anyone  :uh:
> *


:uh: :uh: 


actually, there really wasnt any lowriders out here then, the only way I knew anything was from my dad and from old movies. my dad lived in LA from 1970-1973, he worked out there as an electrician and installed CB radios and 8-tracks, he was mainly into hot rodding, but he put some 8-tracks in a few lowriders, he was into anything that was custom though, he once had one of those crazy ass vans with all the molded fender flares and shit, so yeah, I was only shown pictures and magazines with lowriders in it as a kid but didnt really get into lowriders until I was 14 when I was a freshman in high school which was 1989, I dont know of anyone who was lowriding in NC then, except maybe Clarence Walker or Chester Bailey, but I didnt have my own lowrider until 1994, so NO I WASNT THE FIRST LOWRIDER IN NC, SORRY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2006, 05:35 PM~6625835
> *:uh:  :uh:
> actually, there really wasnt any lowriders out here then, the only way I knew anything was from my dad and from old movies. my dad lived in LA from 1970-1973, he worked out there as an electrician and installed CB radios and 8-tracks, he was mainly into hot rodding, but he put some 8-tracks in a few lowriders, he was into anything that was custom though, he once had one of those crazy ass vans with all the molded fender flares and shit, so yeah, I was only shown pictures and magazines with lowriders in it as a kid but didnt really get into lowriders until I was 14 when I was a freshman in high school which was 1989, I dont know of anyone who was lowriding in NC then, except maybe Clarence Walker or Chester Bailey, but I didnt have my own lowrider until 1994, so NO I WASNT THE FIRST LOWRIDER IN NC, SORRY.
> *


what was your first lowrider :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Nov 19 2006, 01:58 PM~6598978
> *Who keeps sendin all the Donk lovers over here??  You find all that Donk info at CarDomain.com-where ugly cars roam free      :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2006, 07:50 PM~6625882
> *what was your first lowrider  :uh:
> *


a 1990 Acura Integra, like the Gold one from the Dayton poster, whole car was silver micro flake, lol.


it took me 6 months to completely HATE all FWD cars, I took the hydraulics out of that car and put them on a 78 monte carlo it was that pea green color with green interior, 13" McLean bolt-ons with gold nipples, gold spokes, gold pans (holy shit, I said PAN) and gold spinners, fuckin bolt-ons cost like 2 grand for all the gold shit, then after about 3 months, I started to hate the gold, so a local rim shop ordered me some all chrome 13" roadster bolt ons.


when I was 20, I had to sell the monte carlo, but I ended up with a decent 65 impala that was my great grandfathers car, i bought almost everything brand new to restore the car when I was 21, but never worked on it, I was too hardheaded and all I wanted to do was hangout all the time, so I sold the 65 when I was 23 and got a 1970 monte carlo, put some 13's on, but never did cut it, just drove it all the time. I miss the 70 MC the most out of any car I ever sold, except for my black 64 but when I had that car I traveled and never got to enjoy owning it.


everything was so simple just 10 years ago, doesnt seem that long ago at all, but the damn price of classic cars has went out of control, paid 2500 for my 70 monte carlo, the whole car was clean, inside and out, engine and paint was super clean, I wanted to buy a monte a few months back, and one in the same condition are going for 10 grand now, its only been 7 years since I had mine.


car prices are insane now. :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2006, 07:22 PM~6625969
> *a 1990 Acura Integra, like the Gold one from the Dayton poster, whole car was silver micro flake, lol.
> it took me 6 months to completely HATE all FWD cars, I took the hydraulics out of that car and put them on a 78 monte carlo it was that pea green color with green interior, 13" McLean bolt-ons with gold nipples, gold spokes, gold pans (holy shit, I said PAN) and gold spinners, fuckin bolt-ons cost like 2 grand for all the gold shit, then after about 3 months, I started to hate the gold, so a local rim shop ordered me some all chrome 13" roadster bolt ons.
> when I was 20, I had to sell the monte carlo, but I ended up with a decent 65 impala that was my great grandfathers car, i bought almost everything brand new to restore the car when I was 21, but never worked on it, I was too hardheaded and all I wanted to do was hangout all the time, so I sold the 65 when I was 23 and got a 1970 monte carlo, put some 13's on, but never did cut it, just drove it all the time. I miss the 70 MC the most out of any car I ever sold, except for my black 64 but when I had that car I traveled and never got to enjoy owning it.
> ...


Glad to see somebody else that started with an import lowrider, I started with a 89 accord coupe, I actually liked it, hydraulics rode nice on it, but I would never do it again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 23 2006, 08:26 PM~6626007
> *Glad to see somebody else that started with an import lowrider, I started with a 89 accord coupe, I actually liked it, hydraulics rode nice on it, but I would never do it again.
> *


yeah, I got the car when I was 18, all I cared about was having something to drive and getting pussy. :biggrin: :biggrin: Plus after seeing the Dayton poster with the candy gold Integra, I thought that was the coolest shit, lol. The car rode really good, I probably put 100 miles a day on the car, plus I did all the work myself, built the new struts, wired up everything, plumbed everything, welded the battery rack and all, there wasnt no damn internet back then to go ask questions, you just had to do it, look at magazines to see how others were doing it. 

I had an 87 S-10 before I got the 70 monte carlo, I put on a "snugtop" shell, 13" boltons, FBSS Reds Kit, 6 batteries, it was dark blue. I also had a 1995 S-10 extended cab in 1998 bought that as a daily, but ended up putting hydraulics and 13" knock-offs (I think they were Players) it was still a daily for a few years, put it back stock and made it a work truck.


but hey, look at it this way, ALOT of big named "Old Schoolers" had imports, jeeps and trucks in the 80's and 90's. It was "cool" then. LOL.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

back on topic. about building a donk the right way.


I just took a huge donk, after eating all the food today, I stopped up the toilet though, so Im not sure if I donked the right way or not, but either way, it was a pretty big pile of donk, and I sure fealt better afterwards.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 22 2006, 01:23 PM~6617857
> *Big Body = 94-96 lac...ONLY!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 91-96 caprice----Big Body Bubbles--- :cheesy:
> *


just bubble caprices... not big body bubbles


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2006, 08:52 PM~6626109
> *back on topic. about building a donk the right way.
> I just took a huge donk, after eating all the food today, I stopped up the toilet though, so Im not sure if I donked the right way or not, but either way, it was a pretty big pile of donk, and I sure fealt better afterwards.
> *


damn fool... i went outside this morning to move my car, as i was walking across my lawn, i encountered a pile of donk. i believe one of my canines left it there, so i told them to keep their donk in the back yard, away from the driveway


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 23 2006, 08:26 PM~6626007
> *Glad to see somebody else that started with an import lowrider, I started with a 89 accord coupe, I actually liked it, hydraulics rode nice on it, but I would never do it again.
> *


 started with a FWD 2 a 93 camry was fun but never again will i juice another FWD only fullsize RWD 4 me


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 25 2006, 03:57 PM~6634295
> *started with a FWD 2 a 93 camry was fun but never again will i juice another FWD only fullsize RWD 4 me
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 25 2006, 12:36 PM~6633764
> *just bubble caprices... not big body bubbles
> *



Yes, they are about the same weight...use the same components mainly....but I just call them bubbles too.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 26 2006, 02:30 AM~6637161
> *Yes, they are about the same weight...use the same components mainly....but I just call them bubbles too.
> *


  

to me, a big body is a 93-96 fleetwood..
a bubble caprice is a 91-96 caprice
an 80's caddy is just that
a box caprice is a 77-90 caprice
a g body is a g body.....


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 16 2006, 07:19 PM~6584519
> *first off u cant make that a donk since a donk is a 71-76 chevy caprice/impala...thats it nothing else..not a car lifted with big rims.....
> 
> now if u wanna jack it up and put big rims that just a high rider....
> ...



aren't donks 71-73 caprice/impala and aren't 74-76 glasshouses? let me know


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 16 2006, 07:19 PM~6584519
> *first off u cant make that a donk since a donk is a 71-76 chevy caprice/impala...thats it nothing else..not a car lifted with big rims.....
> 
> now if u wanna jack it up and put big rims that just a high rider....
> ...



aren't donks 71-73 caprice/impala and aren't 74-76 glasshouses? let me know


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Dec 10 2006, 09:47 PM~6737309
> *aren't donks 71-73 caprice/impala  and aren't 74-76 glasshouses? let me know
> *


a glasshouse is a 74-76 Impala and Caprice with solid mount quarter windows.



who cares what a donk is, that is an ignorant thing to call a car, no matter what kind of car it is describing. i would proudly drive a pinto before i called anything i own a donk!!!!


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Nov 17 2006, 07:22 PM~6591519
> *I thought a donk could be a bubble too?
> *


im from south florida where the term donk was born. a donk is only a 71-76 caprice/impala. in fla we call those donks, no matter what size rim is on it.


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 11 2006, 12:26 AM~6738672
> *a glasshouse is a 74-76 Impala and Caprice with solid mount quarter windows.
> who cares what a donk is, that is an ignorant thing to call a car, no matter what kind of car it is describing. i would proudly drive a pinto before i called anything i own a donk!!!!
> *


donk=south fla term
glasshouse=west coast
thats it!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Dec 14 2006, 10:40 PM~6762446
> *donk=south fla term
> glasshouse=west coast
> thats it!
> *


WRONG


Glasshouse is a term used by CHEVROLET in 1976. 


donk is just an ignorant sounding word.


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Dec 14 2006, 08:40 PM~6762446
> *donk=south fla term
> glasshouse=west coast
> thats it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

well since we callin words dumb
how bout callin a car a
....bomb...
 
but im sure that makes complete sence


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 11 2006, 12:26 AM~6738672
> * i would proudly drive a pinto before i called anything i own a donk!!!!
> *


:0


----------



## 1960 chevy (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

the best way to build a DONK is.......not to build it at all :biggrin: these people fuck up a good car to make it look like shit


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1960 chevy_@Dec 20 2006, 12:28 PM~6791930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so what category would this fall under? :dunno:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, it's most definately not a lowrider.........


----------



## 618rider (Sep 19, 2006)

SO PLEASE TELL ME WHY THIS TOPIC HAS THKEN UP 5 PAGES OF A LOWRIDER FORUM??????????????????????????? IF YOU LIFT IT AND PUT BIG RIM ON IT ITS A HIGH ROLLER IF YOU LOWER IT ITS A LOWRIDERLETS NOT GET IT TWISTED THIS IS A LOWIDER FORUM :guns: :banghead:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 11 2006, 12:26 AM~6738672
> *a glasshouse is a 74-76 Impala and Caprice with solid mount quarter windows.
> who cares what a donk is, that is an ignorant thing to call a car, no matter what kind of car it is describing. i would proudly drive a pinto before i called anything i own a donk!!!!
> *


I agree... Donk is a stupid name for a car... I like these cars (cars with big rims), and I own a 72 Caprice, but I feel stupid even saying Donk...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 21 2006, 09:04 PM~6801076
> *Well, it's most definately not a lowrider.........
> *


oh dats fa sho


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

tattoo-76 said:


> a glasshouse is a 74-76 impala and caprice with solid mount quarter windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what a donk is, that is an ignorant thing to call a car, no matter what kind of car it is describing. I would proudly drive a pinto before i called anything i own a donk!!!!


x74!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

yess sir do what you want . i like 13s but you might like 24s your choice


----------



## YOUR_EL_CAMINO (Feb 1, 2021)

Skim said:


> :0





str8_tripn_82 said:


> the best way to build a DONK is.......not to build it at all :biggrin: these people fuck up a good car to make it look like shit


hey hey hey, brotha chiiiiillllll


----------

